# lost power



## edpick (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody help with my problem :?: lost all power to 240volt and 110 volt sockets in my holiday rambler motorhome when pluged into land line also when unpluged and generator is started up still no power getting to sockets 110 and 240 have checked all fuses and trips. no wiring diagram on its installation


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cor edpick you don't give us much to go on do you.

Many different converters use a variety of 240 to 110 systems and transformers.
The first thing that springs to mind is what kind of transformer do you have? Many just bung in a yellow power tool transformer and they are only designed for intermittent use. They burn out quite quickly when used continuously in an RV.

Another thing might be an automatic change over relay to lift the EHU when the genny is used and visa versa.

Tell us more about what you have.

You might also like to join the forum as this could be a long drawn out process.

Ray.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Cor edpick you don't give us much to go on do you.
> 
> Many different converters use a variety of 240 to 110 systems and transformers.
> The first thing that springs to mind is what kind of transformer do you have? Many just bung in a yellow power tool transformer and they are only designed for intermittent use. They burn out quite quickly when used continuously in an RV.
> ...


I think it's more likely to be the relay - or a blown fuse - because if it was the transformer he's be likely to still get power from the genny.


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi edpic

I had this on my holiday rambler, (a few weeks after it's warranty expired). 

That turned out to be the changeover relay between EHU and Genny as suggested by one of the earlier responses.

NEV3


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,
Just a thought.
Does it have a ground relay trip on one of the outlet plugs, mine is on the bathroom wall plug?


----------

